# Dual Batteries in lieu of HO Alternator?



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok, it's become painfully apparent that my plow truck's electrical system is not up to the task - plow moves slow, lights dim, engine falters, etc. Now, I'm adding a spreader which I'm sure won't help matters any. 

Problem is, I cannot find a high output alternator for the truck ('84 Ranger V6) - nothing over 65 amp (stock is 61 amp). Will installing a second battery help at all, or will charging a 2nd battery be even more strain on an already overtaxed alternator? Note that this truck is used for my personal driveway only (.7 mile), and generally never runs for more than 30 minutes at a time. 

Thanks!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I would suggest going to an auto electronics store and having them "build" you a high output alternator. It will still fit the stock location. If this is not possible then try reving the motor 1000-1500 rpms while turning/lifting blade. This will put max out from alternator.


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

rednekk frank;735330 said:


> Ok, it's become painfully apparent that my plow truck's electrical system is not up to the task - plow moves slow, lights dim, engine falters, etc. Now, I'm adding a spreader which I'm sure won't help matters any.
> 
> Problem is, I cannot find a high output alternator for the truck ('84 Ranger V6) - nothing over 65 amp (stock is 61 amp). Will installing a second battery help at all, or will charging a 2nd battery be even more strain on an already overtaxed alternator? Note that this truck is used for my personal driveway only (.7 mile), and generally never runs for more than 30 minutes at a time.
> 
> Thanks!


Add a second battery. Batteries are storge devices. As your plow (and soon your spreader) are utilized they are placing a short demand for more power. Dual batteries will handle this allowing the alternator (61 Amp should be ample) to replenish the batteries. You will get many different opinions on this but think about it from an automotive manufacturers view. They only started increasing the size of the alternators as vehicles started increasing their continious demands (ie more computers, more solenoids, more complex fuel injection etc.) But when you look at a heavy momentary demand system they still use dual batteries.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Hamelfire;735349 said:


> I would suggest going to an auto electronics store and having them "build" you a high output alternator. It will still fit the stock location. If this is not possible then try reving the motor 1000-1500 rpms while turning/lifting blade. This will put max out from alternator.


I agree with you on this... He can also possibly add an add'l alternator and battery to run all his accessories. The V-6 Rangers have some good room to play and put things in.


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for the input thus far. 

I think that since I have all the materials needed to add a battery just sitting in the garage, I'll give that a try first, and move out from there. I have no illusions about having this truck for very long - I got it for free so I'll run it until it pukes, sell it for scrap (hopefully, there will be a market for scrap by then), and then find another free/cheap 4x4 to put the plow on. 

One of these days, I'll have to take a couple of pics to post in the "Trucks with Character" thread. She's a real cream-puff .


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm just throwing this one out there. Would installing a 1 Farad Capacitor normally used on car audio systems help with this momentary demand with out have to find a place to mount the second battery and wire it up? The reason i bring this up is that the capacitors are designed to give off high amounts of energy for short amounts of time.. What do you guys think?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.db-starter-alternator.com/Alternators/

Try this place for a high output alt.
I bought the 200 Amp and it is AWSOME!!! I have duel battery setup also.


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

secret_weapon;737037 said:


> http://www.db-starter-alternator.com/Alternators/
> 
> Try this place for a high output alt.
> I bought the 200 Amp and it is AWSOME!!! I have duel battery setup also.


I checked them out before I posted here. Nothing for my application. I ordered a spreader motor from them, and I gotta say I'm less than thrilled with their shipping speed.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

secret_weapon;737037 said:


> http://www.db-starter-alternator.com/Alternators/
> 
> Try this place for a high output alt.
> I bought the 200 Amp and it is AWSOME!!! I have duel battery setup also.


I have the same setup just with a 220 amp alternator....really awesome company to deal with! I found that my stock 105amp alt. couldn't keep up charging both of my batteries during a long plow event! So i upgraded to the setup in my sig! Again, i would highly recommend db electrical!

edit...just read the post from you above mine but i'm going to leave it just as a report about db electrical...that's weird about the shipping, because i called them and two days later i had my custom alternator w/ a hat and sticker from them =]


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry to here about the shipping. I didn't have any problems, got mine in 2 days also.

Definitely do duel batteries, at the very least you'll be getting more capacity to run your plow longer. Then just for good measure, hook up battery charger when your done to bring them back up to 100%. Like you said, you don't use the plow much (30 min.) so just duel battery should be fine.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

The alternator is the key. You can add 100 batteries but if you cant keep them charged they arent doing any good. A plow motor draws approx 175 amps so you need a alt to either keep up with the plow or get ahead of it.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Crash935;737983 said:


> The alternator is the key. You can add 100 batteries but if you cant keep them charged they arent doing any good. A plow motor draws approx 175 amps so you need a alt to either keep up with the plow or get ahead of it.


FINALLY someone said it! Thank you, Crash935!!!

A 61 amp alt is ample? For what? Add a second battery to that tiny little alternator and it will just suck TWICE as bad.

I went with the biggest, most muscular alternator I could find. All service vehicles start with the alternator.

This one, 250 amps electrical happiness. :http://www.alternatorparts.com/21-22si_dual_rect.htm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok I was reading the posts going what?? but crash said it. The batteries are storage devices once they are depleted your twice as bad off with 2 batteries if your alternator is too small


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a Boss plow I put my amp meter on it and it draws 306 amps so your 60 amp alternator is going to have to charge 7 times (add in some loss) as long as the plow pump runs. then ad in heater blower motor 20 amps headlights 15 amps wipers 8 amps radio 3 amps... 2 batteries will only take twice as long to run down but rundown they will.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

> I have a Boss plow I put my amp meter on it and it draws 306 amps so your 60 amp alternator is going to have to charge 7 times (add in some loss) as long as the plow pump runs. then ad in heater blower motor 20 amps headlights 15 amps wipers 8 amps radio 3 amps... 2 batteries will only take twice as long to run down but rundown they will.
> __________________


306 amps is a sure sign of problems. Is that all at once???? As soon as the button is touched?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

No that is not spike current but constant draw and thats about right (I hope). Why do you think they have such heavy wires going to the plow motor?


----------



## twinman326 (Dec 7, 2007)

If you decide to purchase a alt from DB elect, you will have to use a fuse block. They recommend it. This is what it look like http://www.db-starter-alternator.com/Wiring/

When I brought my alt from there I also had to purchase the fuse block as well.


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

theplowmeister;739895 said:


> No that is not spike current but constant draw and thats about right (I hope). Why do you think they have such heavy wires going to the plow motor?


So what are you using to read that amperage draw?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ProSeasons;738216 said:


> FINALLY someone said it! Thank you, Crash935!!!
> 
> A 61 amp alt is ample? For what? Add a second battery to that tiny little alternator and it will just suck TWICE as bad.
> 
> ...


X3 on this...my 105amp stocker alternator was having issues keeping up with my twin batteries after awhile during a storm! I couldn't even imagine a 60 something alternator hooked to two batteries!!!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicKeep it simple just add another battery. Youve got company over and they like beer , with the single fridge ya cant keep up with the demand ,now you got 2 fridges, buy the time you are getting low on booze the party is over (YOU SAID 30 minutes right).These guys want you to be hiring taxis to keep stocking up your alcohol costing you extra money that aint necessary!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry. is the 306 amp draw when the plow is being used?? If so that way to high. Our Boss plows only draw 175 Max. If it draws any higher something is wrong. Unless you plow is different. But that sound to high.


----------



## terryzz (Feb 3, 2009)

I believe the capacitors for an audio system are for momentary peak draws from the amplifier. not 5-10 second repeated 150-200 amp draws. I think you would smoke it within hours if not minutes.


----------



## terryzz (Feb 3, 2009)

terryzz;741181 said:


> I believe the capacitors for an audio system are for momentary peak draws from the amplifier. not 5-10 second repeated 150-200 amp draws. I think you would smoke it within hours if not minutes.


I'm looking for an answer like alot of guys, dimming lights, misfiring (computer confused), even stalling and no restart. A new battery will solve the extreme low voltage situation for about a month, but because I have several accounts that require alot of blade action with no recovery time in between, I think I'm warping the battery plates from excessive heat./ amp draw. I've heard everything from a lower cca battery (from a battery mfr. rep.) to a high output alt., to a dual battery setup. I'm choosing the dual battery setup, and hoping for the best. Anyone have a better idea?, the auto parts guys are getting tired of me frying their batteries.ussmileyflag


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

terryzz;741218 said:


> I'm looking for an answer like alot of guys, dimming lights, misfiring (computer confused), even stalling and no restart. A new battery will solve the extreme low voltage situation for about a month, but because I have several accounts that require alot of blade action with no recovery time in between, I think I'm warping the battery plates from excessive heat./ amp draw. I've heard everything from a lower cca battery (from a battery mfr. rep.) to a high output alt., to a dual battery setup. I'm choosing the dual battery setup, and hoping for the best. Anyone have a better idea?, the auto parts guys are getting tired of me frying their batteries.ussmileyflag


Jeez. Look, I'm not showing you this link because this is what I reccomend, but rather to show you how some people deal with potential problems BEFORE THEY START. There's enough crap to worry about on a night out plowing. If you do break down, how long do you think you can wait on help? Fix potential problems before they start.
"Hmmm, should I CHOOSE between a big alternator, or two batteries?

Wht not do both?

Now this link is ONLY for entertainment, but it makes you think, doesn't it?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Puddlejumper;740364 said:


> So what are you using to read that amperage draw?


Craftsman # 3482369 400 amp AC/DC clamp meter. I turned the plow full right and measured after the plow hit the stop so it would be MAX draw.


----------



## terryzz (Feb 3, 2009)

Good humor , I think I'll buy a cowl induction hood so I have enuf room in the engine compartment !


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

T-Trim;741126 said:


> Sorry. is the 306 amp draw when the plow is being used?? If so that way to high. Our Boss plows only draw 175 Max. If it draws any higher something is wrong. Unless you plow is different. But that sound to high.


According to Boss it should draw 221 amps @2000PSI (7 1/2 V plow)
Full bypass presser is 2500PSI and this is where I was measuring it.


----------

